# [OT] In Memory of Thread 501598

## slick

Ich mußte mal eben in Erinnerung an alte Zeiten schwelgen und habe uralte Posts gelesen ... war schon irgendwie eine schöne Zeit .. wir waren noch jung und hatten die Zeit ... und plötzlich ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen ...

 * https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501598.html  wrote:*   

> Verfasst am: Mo Sep 25, 2006 4:31 am    Titel: -- Bitte löschen --

 

25 + 9 + 2 + 6 = 42  :Shocked: 

Das heißt wir waren verdammt nah dran die Antworten auf alle Fragen zu finden!!! Hätten die Mods nicht den Thread geschlossen.

Aber jetzt ist ja bald schon wieder Weihnachten und ich wünsch mir hiermit ein wenig in alten Zeiten zu schwelgen zu dürfen. Wir haben es uns, bzw. ihr habt es euch, verdient!

*seinen imaginären Hund in einen anderen Thread ein Häufchen machen läßt, damit die Mods ein wenig abgelenkt werden (und dieser Thread nicht so schnell auffällt und womöglich geschlossen wird) und ganz laut ruft: BOAR ... SCHAUT MAL DA DRÜBEN!!!*

In Memory of Thread 501598

----------

## franzf

Jaja, das waren nocht Zeiten. Da warst du ja auch noch Mod  :Sad: 

Vielleicht erbarmt sich mal wieder jemand für ne ähnliche Steilvorlage. Aber nicht "---  Bitte löschen ---", das wäre ein DUP.

Und 42 Quersumme ist 6. Das mach dann 3x und wir landen alle in der Hölle...

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin letztens mal wieder in den #bitte_loeschen channel reingegangen, aber das war nix los. Könnte man das nicht mal wieder aufwärmen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## slick

Ist auch hier verdammt ruhig geworden habe ich den Eindruck. Früher wäre der Thread schon auf Seite 23 ... mindestens  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hehe.

Das waren noch Zeiten...

----------

## Erdie

Nana, jetzt tut mal nicht so, soo lange ist das auch noch nicht her. Wir können ja einen Anfang machen und heute abend mal in bitte-loeschen reinschauen. Ich werde es auf alle Fälle tun.

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Jaja, das waren nocht Zeiten. Da warst du ja auch noch Mod 
> 
> Vielleicht erbarmt sich mal wieder jemand für ne ähnliche Steilvorlage. Aber nicht "---  Bitte löschen ---", das wäre ein DUP.

 

Jaja, ich erinnere mich auch noch gerne daran zurück. **schwärm** Mein all-time-favourite-thread.   :Very Happy: 

Zu der Zeit waren bestimmte Leute in einer bestimmten Laune um auf einen bestimmten Post von "ConiKost" auf eine bestimmte Art zu antworten. Dieses sollte man so belassen und nicht künstlich wiederholen wollen. Das würde nur irgenwie verkrampft werden. Wenn - dann muss so etwas unbeabsichtigt und ganz anders ablaufen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> [....]Zu der Zeit waren bestimmte Leute in einer bestimmten Laune um auf einen bestimmten Post von "ConiKost" auf eine bestimmte Art zu antworten. Dieses sollte man so belassen und nicht künstlich wiederholen wollen. Das würde nur irgenwie verkrampft werden. Wenn - dann muss so etwas unbeabsichtigt und ganz anders ablaufen.

 ++ so sehe ich das auch..,solche Ereignisse müssen sich wohl einfach ergeben. Ein beabsichtigtes herbeiführen wird auf diesem "Niveau" wohl nicht klappen...

----------

## franzf

Das war ja auch in keinster Weise als Aufforderung gedacht, hier auf Deibel komm raus nochmal so einen Erguss genial komödiantischer Zusammenarbeit zu initiieren.

Es war der Ausdruck stiller Hoffnung auf die Rückkehr besserer Zeiten  :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

jaja, früher war halt alles besser   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Evildad

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> jaja, früher war halt alles besser  

 

Da spricht jemand aus Erfahrung ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   jaja, früher war halt alles besser   Da spricht jemand aus Erfahrung ?  

 

Nur insofern das ich weiß das dieses Gefühl typisch menschlich ist. All die lästigen Kleinigkeiten die es früher auch gab treten im Lauf der Zeit in den Hintergrund und lassen die Vergangenheit besser erscheinen als sie war.

</philosophymode>

----------

## ChrisJumper

^^

Also nein finde ich so gar nicht. Früher, da hat die Wirtschaftskriese doch noch nicht mal angefangen und der Klimawandel war noch nicht mal in der Tagespresse und die Amerikaner haben sich gaaar nicht drum gekümmert.

Wann wenn nicht jetzt ist die beste Zeit nach vorne zu blicken? ;) Finde das in den letzten 12-24 Monaten eine ganze menge unbequemer Dinge geschehen sind, die aber jetzt hinter uns liegen! Abgesehen von dem ganzen Wirtschaftlichen, Politischem kram...  hey KDE 4.3 ist jetzt Stabil :) Und überhaupt finde ich das tolle an Open-Source-Zeug, das es mit der Zeit immer besser wird, zwar nicht bei allem aber bei vielem und ja da macht das "altern" richtig Spaß :) Z.B. wenn man sich die neue Wine-Versionen anschaut und was die jetzt so alles unterstützt, da mag man gar nicht in "alten Erinnerungen" schwelgen.

Ganz nebenbei werden Computer immer größer und günstiger, Datenübertragungsraten schneller und das man jeden Tag immer noch was dazu lernt, hat doch auch was *g*

Ich frag mich wer sich den Blöden Spruch ausgedacht hat, bestimmt Menschen die mit neuen Dingen nicht zurecht kommen, oder die Alsheimer haben. ;)

----------

## slick

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ganz nebenbei werden Computer immer größer und günstiger, Datenübertragungsraten schneller und ...

 ... die Durchschnittsuser immer dümmer (oder nur durch immer mehr Klicki-Bunti dazu gemacht?)

----------

## think4urs11

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> und die Amerikaner haben sich gaaar nicht drum gekümmert

 

heute schon?  :Wink: 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ganz nebenbei werden Computer immer größer und günstiger

 

Deswegen kaufen die Leute auch mehr und mehr eher Notebooks, Netbooks, Nettops und Co (Powergamer evtl. ausgenommen).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke, dass ihr mich nicht dumm sterben lasst. jetzt verstehe ich endlich dieses "bitte-löschen".

Aber ansonsten trauere ich den alten Zeiten nicht nach.Damals gabs den Hype, das jeder Gentoo haben wollte, weil es die angeblich schnellste Distri sein sollte. Heute sind die über, die wissen, was sie an Gentoo haben. Vielleicht sterben wir mal aus, weil zu wenige nachkommen, aber das durchschnittliche Niveau ist deutlich gestiegen.

Also, nicht alles war früher besser....

Ubuntu ist aber immer noch langsamer und warum soll ich statt Scampis Döner fressen, nur weil das die meisten anderen tun?

@ChrisJumper: ich bekomm die Kriese.... Das heißt Krise. Hatten wir schon so lange keine mehr, dass man nicht mehr weiß, wie man es schreibt?

----------

## slick

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @ChrisJumper: ich bekomm die Kriese.... Das heißt Krise. Hatten wir schon so lange keine mehr, dass man nicht mehr weiß, wie man es schreibt?

 

Vielleicht meint er Grieß will er was kochen/backen will für Weihnachten? hmm ... verwirrend ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   @ChrisJumper: ich bekomm die Kriese.... Das heißt Krise. Hatten wir schon so lange keine mehr, dass man nicht mehr weiß, wie man es schreibt? 
> 
> Vielleicht meint er Grieß will er was kochen/backen will für Weihnachten? hmm ... verwirrend ...

 

Nö, das heißt Gries und das ist der Ortsteil von Bozen, wo ich das Leben genieße. Beste Wohngegend, alle schauen dich groß an, wenn du sagst, du wohnst in Gries. Zwei Kellereien direkt vor der Nase, Weinfelder und Weinberge rund um dich rum. Und besten Wein zum Traumpreis.

Es gibt hier zwei Sorten von Wein: Den einen trinkt man und den anderen verkauft man ins Ausland... Oder hat schon mal jemand von euch Lagrein getrunken? Ansonsten bin ich hier an einen absolut genialen Absinth geraten, 70 Umdrehungen... Der Wirt fragt vorher schon nach, ob ich am nächsten Tag arbeiten muss...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Kriese Krise Grieß...

Danke das du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast. Mein Feierfox-Wörter äh pardon, Firefox-Wörterbuch hat dies nicht unterstrichen. Im Duden gibt es dieses Wort (Kriese) in der Tat nicht und ein vielleicht artverwandtes ist Kries..

 *Quote:*   

> Kries  n. 1 nur Sg., schweiz.: trockene Äste, Nadelbaumreisig

 

..aber ganz so spektakulär ist es (mit dem Klimawandel dann doch) nicht, ich habe mich lediglich verschrieben.

Verflucht, dieses Jahr wollte ich das Weihnachtsrätsel im Linux-Magazin lösen, aber die werden scheinbar von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger. :)

@Think4UrS11

Die Vereinigten Staaten interessieren sich leider immer noch sehr wenig für Klima-Schutz/Umweltschutz, aber selbst dort wird das Thema langsam so unbequem das sie sich zumindest damit befassen müssen. Zudem vermute ich das sich bei der anstehenden Klimakonferenz in Kopenhagen etwas bewegt. Zwar keine großen Zugeständnisse, aber ganz bestimmt kleine (Spritverbrauch senken/besteuern zB.). 

Da ich der Ansicht war die letzten Tage aufgeschnappt zu haben das die Amerikaner jetzt auf den Spritverbrauch achten, fand ich beim googeln ein Artikel der Weltzeitung von (2006) indem ein Informatik-Prof. klagt: Übergewicht sorgt für fetten Spritverbrauch und musste schmunzeln. :)

@slick

Sieh es doch mal positiv,  je dümmer der Durchschnitts-User ist der ein Klicki-Bunti bedienen kann.. .. ... ..verflucht. Mir fällt in der Tat nichts Positives dazu ein wie man dem Umstand etwas gutes abgewinnen kann. Ich melde mich sobald mir was einfällt.

@Klaus Meier

Prost! Wenn ich mal in der Gegend bin, werde ich mir sofort mal eine Flasche Lagrein gönnen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> @Klaus Meier
> 
> Prost! Wenn ich mal in der Gegend bin, werde ich mir sofort mal eine Flasche Lagrein gönnen.

 

Na dann melde dich vorher an, eine ganze Flasche ist doch zu viel für dich.

----------

## laurence3000

I use to read through these threads all the time. LOL! Memories indeed....

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @slick
> 
> Sieh es doch mal positiv,  je dümmer der Durchschnitts-User ist der ein Klicki-Bunti bedienen kann.. .. ... ..verflucht. Mir fällt in der Tat nichts Positives dazu ein wie man dem Umstand etwas gutes abgewinnen kann. Ich melde mich sobald mir was einfällt.

 

Naja, je dümmer die User, die *buntu nutzen könne, desto besser ist Linux wohl im Einrichten konfigurieren, etc.

(Aktuelles Bsp. von Windows7: Das mochte partout nicht ins Internet, obwohl der Ping in der CMD ging. Dann habe ich auf statische IP geschaltet und es ging. Sowas schafft ein normaler Windows-User auch nicht. Und ich habe gestern nur geflucht...)

----------

## slick

Ich war gestern wieder sehr entsetzt. Einem ausgebildetem IT-Techniker(!!!) gab ich eine URL wo er sich was ansehen kann. Kurz darauf kam er meckernd bei mir an die Seite gäbe es nicht. Kurzer Blick auf sein Display: Sein Internet = Google. Seine URLs tippt er ins Google-Suchfenster. Findet Google die nicht, gibt es die für ihn nicht. Ok, von einem Daus kannte ich das ja bereits, aber von einem IT-Techniker?

Die Diskussion ging dann noch weiter, aber ich erspar euch an der Stelle seine Gedankenwelt wie das denn so alles im Internet funktioniert ... seine verrückteste Überzeugung war die "Polizeisuchmaschine", mit der die die ganze KiPo finden (irgendwie basierend auf Google)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   
> 
> @slick
> 
> Sieh es doch mal positiv,  je dümmer der Durchschnitts-User ist der ein Klicki-Bunti bedienen kann.. .. ... ..verflucht. Mir fällt in der Tat nichts Positives dazu ein wie man dem Umstand etwas gutes abgewinnen kann. Ich melde mich sobald mir was einfällt. 
> ...

 

Meinst, du hast einen festen DNS Server vergeben? Das liegt aber nicht an Windows, ist ein Problem deines ISP oder Routers. Wir haben hier bei Alice ein ganz spezielles Modell, das 1121, wer das kennt, da darfst das bei ca. 30% aller Geräte machen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *ChrisJumper wrote:*   
> 
> @slick
> 
> Sieh es doch mal positiv,  je dümmer der Durchschnitts-User ist der ein Klicki-Bunti bedienen kann.. .. ... ..verflucht. Mir fällt in der Tat nichts Positives dazu ein wie man dem Umstand etwas gutes abgewinnen kann. Ich melde mich sobald mir was einfällt. 
> ...

 

Nö. Ich habe nur eine feste IP und den Router als DNS angegeben.

Unter Linux/Vista/XP geht es auch alles mit DHCP...

Genauso wie mit LAN Kabel bei Win7 und DHCP ging es auch.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ach so, hast die IP des Routers angeben müssen, obwohl DHCP aktiviert war? Das hatte ich noch nicht. Aber wie sage ich immer, wenn das Geld nicht für eine Domina reicht: Kauf dir Windows. Viel billiger und genauso schmerzhaft...

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber wie sage ich immer, wenn das Geld nicht für eine Domina reicht: Kauf dir Windows. Viel billiger und genauso schmerzhaft...

 

Den muss ich mir merken.  :Laughing: 

----------

